# Shun Professional Electric Whetstone Knife Sharpener



## wsfarrell (Dec 12, 2011)

Apologies if this has been posted before. Here's a link to the Shun Professional Electric Whetstone Knife Sharpener. For a little more money you could get a low-end Tormek. For a little less money you could get a Kalamazoo belt grinder. Neither would be convenient in the kitchen, though.

What really bugs me is the "burr-removal brush."







When I think about all the money I've spent on leather, felt, compounds, etc., and all I needed was a vegetable scrubber..........


----------



## tk59 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool, if you ask me (except for the scrubber, lol). Too bad I spent all this time and money learning how to sharpen by hand...


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm all for these contraptions


----------



## mateo (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder how this does single bevel as claimed... I would think uraoshi would be pretty tough with this system.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, Dave, you should pick one up and toss all of your obsolete bricks. 
I'll even give you a few bucks for em -just cause Im a nice guy. 

It's a "professional" model so its made for pros like you! It has an auto shut off "feature" after 15min due to motor heat, but I'm sure it doesn't take you more than that to do all of your sharpening work for the day.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 12, 2011)

If it came with a set of "quality stones" I am positive I could put a good edge on a knife with it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

Its pretty.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Dec 13, 2011)

the thing is, these are going to sell. there will be people that buy these and think they have an advantage over their average home cook. then they are going to start sharpening their knives and other peoples for that matter. all this does is make shun money and feed the ignorance

funny to look at tho


----------



## jmforge (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey!!! Don't you be tryin' to brush MY burr, Mr. Shun!!!!!


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 13, 2011)

The problem with accurate criticism is trying to make the right comparison. I really don't see it being fair to compare this to true professional system.

This thing's real competition are other motorized sharpening machines made by companies like chef's choice and waring. Yes, its more expensive than those, but the fact that it's waterstone based and could possibly support different grits and angles could possibly be seen as an advantage.

While I am certain not going to buy one of these or ever advise anyone else to do so, I try to see the positive side of things. Like maybe using a machine like this or just reading about it might get someone thinking more about sharpening, waterstones, and ACTUAL professional methods. Or, maybe this sorta yuppie novelty is exactly what some consumers want... in which case, at least they won't be using dull knives or trying to sharpen on one of those manual, carbide, pull through V things.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> While I am certain not going to buy one of these or ever advise anyone else to do so, I try to see the positive side of things. Like maybe using a machine like this or just reading about it might get someone thinking more about sharpening, waterstones, and ACTUAL professional methods. Or, maybe this sorta yuppie novelty is exactly what some consumers want... in which case, at least they won't be using dull knives or trying to sharpen on one of those manual, carbide, pull through V things.



+1. While this is not appealing to sharpening aficionados (if not downright offensive), the average home cook will, *in fact*, have an advantage over other average home cooks...considering that 99% of their knives are dull...many *never *sharpened...ever. Why wouldn't this be an advantage?? ;-)


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 13, 2011)

I can see how one might end up with wavy edges from this thing.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Dec 13, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> Yeah, Dave, you should pick one up and toss all of your obsolete bricks.
> I'll even give you a few bucks for em -just cause Im a nice guy.
> 
> It's a "professional" model so its made for pros like you! It has an auto shut off "feature" after 15min due to motor heat, but I'm sure it doesn't take you more than that to do all of your sharpening work for the day.



Don't you mean he wishes everyone would pick one up so when most people screw up their $$$ Shuns, they'll send the knives to him to fix?


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 13, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I can see how one might end up with wavy edges from this thing.



How so? Too much pressure? Bad technique? Other than the fact that it's powered so things happen faster, I can't really see how this would be more prone to wavy edges than any other system. Bad technique + abrasive contact area less than 100% of the edge can = wavy edges. That even goes for free hand water stones. If anything, I would thing this would be LESS prone to wavy edges vs other powered pull though systems


----------



## jmforge (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, it looks better than a lot of the other crap devices, powered or otherwise, that you see in a lot of peoples' kitchens.


----------



## obtuse (Dec 14, 2011)

it has pretty bad user reviews, damaged knives etc.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 14, 2011)

If the speed of the pull is not really uniform, or the pressure varies a bit during pull through, the edge will be ground more in some areas than others.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 14, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> If the speed of the pull is not really uniform, or the pressure varies a bit during pull through, the edge will be ground more in some areas than others.



So bad technique on the draw & too much pressure. Other than the damage potentially happening faster, how is this really any different than any other system?

Couldn't you cause the same damage freehand with bad technique and a coarse waterstone?

It's important to make the distinction between tool and operator. Otherwise we should all be advising against knives as I could see how one might end up with cut fingers from those things.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 14, 2011)

"Other than the damage potentially happening faster, how is this really any different than any other system?"

It is the speed that it happens at that is the problem. Especially for the average home cook.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I can see what you mean. I guess motorized mistakes can be worse than manual ones, but I feel like things can only be idiot-proofed so far before functionity starts to suffer they become too complicated.

So this is a bit OT, but what would you recommend to the homcooks that dont want to freehand and are considering something like this?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 14, 2011)

I always had the impression that a motorized system would fix all of my wobbly edge problems. After all, my hand moving so much during the motion is what causes all these different angles on the edges. If I could just hold my hand still while it grinds away, I'll have the perfect edge.

I thought that, until I started grinding my own knives


----------



## RES (Mar 28, 2012)

I should start by saying that I'm not a professional knife sharpener. I sharpen my knives on a whetstone (Shun 300/1000) and just got the polishing stone (1000/6000). I've gotten pretty good and am happy with the results. But when I saw this, I thought that it would be a big time-saver, but now you guys have discouraged me. American Test Kitchen, whom I usually trust, doesn't like it - http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equipment/overview.asp?docid=36882 - but they also recommend one of those cheap electric sharpeners, which I'm morally opposed to for some reason. So I guess I'm wondering whether there is anything wrong with this, whether it is a waste of money, or whether it is just an easier (even if expensive) way to use a whetstone. Also, I live in a small apartment, so a professional sharpener really isn't an option. Thoughts?


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 30, 2012)

@RES
There are three main reasons I won't be buying one:
1. Edge customization seems like it would be difficult. Maybe I want an edge that's different from the standard edge the 'basic' stone gives. Some knives respond better to different angles, grits, stones, etc. 
2. For me (and many other members on this site) collecting and sharpening knives is a hobby. It's fun to check your edges, experiment and eventually improve.
3. It costs $300! For that much you could get a setup that is far more versatile and gives a much better final edge.


----------



## PinkBunny (Mar 30, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> @RES
> There are three main reasons I won't be buying one:
> 1. Edge customization seems like it would be difficult. Maybe I want an edge that's different from the standard edge the 'basic' stone gives. Some knives respond better to different angles, grits, stones, etc.
> 2. For me (and many other members on this site) collecting and sharpening knives is a hobby. It's fun to check your edges, experiment and eventually improve.
> 3. It costs $300! For that much you could get a setup that is far more versatile and gives a much better final edge.


Don't forget that this is for a single stone. No finer grits.

I will say this. I have used this sharpener several times. It works..alright. It has problems with the tips on the Ken Onion Shuns, has a tendency to catch if you aren't careful on the tip. I actually like the edgeware electric knife sharpener better, of course, saying that, I'm not actually a fan of electric sharpeners. :biggrin:

The main problem I have with this:
Shun pushed this out right after they got rid of the free sharpening service. I know this isn't a big deal to most people here, who sharpen their own knives. But for a lot of regular customers, it was a big selling point(I should know, I used it as a selling point), and to see them push out sharpeners barely six months after they renege on a promise that was on their brochures, website, and advertisement, is just insulting.
I make it a point, when I work at WS, to always highly recommend they let a professional sharpen their knives, instead of using a machine like this.


----------



## plimoges (Jun 11, 2012)

Horse CRAp!! all i want to know is how i buy one of these Shun Professional Electric Whetstone Knife Sharpeners.all the google searches bring me to lame ass places like this.so i finnaly joined this one after DAMN 7 hourse of searching,and only find bloody forums,and a place that apparently USED to carry the item but sdoesnt.i have clicked and been to 130+ DIFFERENT websites,and not even SHUN.Com offers a place to purchase this beast.so my question to ANYONE, Where Would I Go Top Buy MySelf one of these Items.please! some one offer me some useful information.i would really enjoy having one of these.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 11, 2012)

wat.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2012)

plimoges said:


> Horse CRAp!! all i want to know is how i buy one of these Shun Professional Electric Whetstone Knife Sharpeners.all the google searches bring me to lame ass places like this.so i finnaly joined this one after DAMN 7 hourse of searching,and only find bloody forums,and a place that apparently USED to carry the item but sdoesnt.i have clicked and been to 130+ DIFFERENT websites,and not even SHUN.Com offers a place to purchase this beast.so my question to ANYONE, Where Would I Go Top Buy MySelf one of these Items.please! some one offer me some useful information.i would really enjoy having one of these.



try searching on duckduckgo...1st few hits for 'shun electric whetstone'...or just learn to sharpen correctly here...good luck


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 11, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> wat.



+1


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 11, 2012)

It is a William Sonoma exclusive


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 11, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> It is a William Sonoma exclusive



Looks like it has been discontinued:

http://reviews.williams-sonoma.com/3177/shun-professional-electric-wet-knife-sharpener/reviews.htm


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 11, 2012)

gud frst post u shud b prowd


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 11, 2012)

plimoges said:


> Horse CRAp!! all i want to know is how i buy one of these Shun Professional Electric Whetstone Knife Sharpeners.all the google searches bring me to lame ass places like this.so i finnaly joined this one after DAMN 7 hourse of searching,and only find bloody forums,and a place that apparently USED to carry the item but sdoesnt.i have clicked and been to 130+ DIFFERENT websites,and not even SHUN.Com offers a place to purchase this beast.so my question to ANYONE, Where Would I Go Top Buy MySelf one of these Items.please! some one offer me some useful information.i would really enjoy having one of these.



You need to take some deep breaths.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't insults usually lead to a ban or something, or did everyone enjoy being told they are members of _lame ass places like this?_


----------



## mhlee (Jun 11, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Don't insults usually lead to a ban or something, or did everyone enjoy being told they are members of _lame ass places like this?_



I think we're all having a moment of clarity. 

Yes. We are members of this lame ass place because we are lame. Because we do lame things like buy sharpening stones to learn a valuable skill such as sharpening instead of buying discontinued technology. He's right. We are just lame. 

I'm VERY happy being lame. :happymug:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

Apparently, Shun is lame too because they stopped making the stupid thing.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 11, 2012)

It is probably hard to make a profit when half of the product gets returned because it can't do its job!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh now they are even more rare... I'm so glad that I bought 10 of them when I could! These will surely be collectors items... I wonder how much plimoges will pay for such a valuable piece of history?


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny stuff. The word "lame" means "blade" in French.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 11, 2012)

A few weeks ago they still had one on the shelf at my WS, so if you have one close just call and ask....


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

:laugh:you know this will work just as well for you pilmoges .





[/IMG]

OH you need a can of this and everything will be better.




[/IMG]

all in good fun.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, 7 hours of searching and 130 different sites for a product that was not reviewed that well in the first place...thats lame.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 12, 2012)

7 hours trolling the internet to buy a $300 tool, which could easily be replaced with 2 hours spent learning to sharpen freehand on a $30 stone. _Epic Brilliance._


----------

